

IPhone 2.0 Firmware Already Jailbroken - darragjm
http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/41730121/living-in-sweet-harmony

======
brl
This announcement is not about jailbreaking the new 3G iPhone hardware. A huge
attack against the first generation iPhones was discovered in March which
completely compromised the secure bootloader and made it possible to install
any unsigned firmware image you want.

<http://wikee.iphwn.org/news:pwnage>

All they have probably done here is hacked the 2.0 firmware to include the
installer app and then loaded it on first generation hardware with the
bootloader vulnerability.

~~~
nailer
Agreed.

But ziPhone on Thursday (maybe it's still Thursday where you are) announced
they've jailbroken firmware 2.0. See <http://status.ziphone.org/>

~~~
aditya
except that ziPhone does nasty things like giving every unlocked/jailbroken
iphone the same MAC address.

d'oh - but it's easy to use :-)

------
drewcrawford
Nice! Now all I have to do is purchase one from Belgium (I prefer my $20/mo
unlimited 3G data plan...)

~~~
maximilian
I've heard that the belgian iPhones, while "unlocked", only work with Belgian
cell phone companies. I don't have any source, but its something to consider
and watch out for. Somebody said its called "Nation Locking" or something.

~~~
pchristensen
I figured there would be all kind of tricks up AppleT&T's sleeves this time
and if you want an unlocked phone, it's probably worth waiting a few months
(weeks?) until the proper jailbreaking procedure is figured out.

~~~
lyime
Most likely within the next week. Its already been jailbroken(not unlocked)

~~~
stcredzero
Steve Jobs and Apple should be happy that there's an established lexicon
around what you can do with the iPhone.

